# Imac keeps dropping internet connection



## Suzie267 (Aug 22, 2007)

My Imac keeps dropping my internet connection.  It can happen in 5 minutes, or 45 minutes. No reason for this. Our PC hooked up to the same connectors....works just fine. I've had my internet service provider out her to check our equipment. We have a dish hooked to the house and wired to the computer. I'm not using an Airport. We can get back on the internet by either, shutting down and restarting, or sometimes unplugging the connectors. My ethernet net diagnostics say they are working just fine. Any help you can give me would be appreciated. I'm just a simple user of this Imac and have no major knowledge of computer language, so be kind....thanks!


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi and welcome to TSG!
what os are you running? press the apple menu at the top left corner, and click "about this mac"


----------



## Suzie267 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a Mac OS X 10.4.11 I took my Mac to the city today to have it looked at by the "apple experts". They couldn't find anything wrong. So now I have my internet provider coming to the house for the third time. We have replaced all the cables and still have the problem. I've been told the "new" modem is powering down and kicking me off the computer. They replaced that modem last month. Help!


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there,

So ur computer is running on 10.4.11(tiger) and u have a dish connection which is hard wired directly to the mac and u have an intermittent internet connection issue.Am i right?

The same cable connected with the pc works fine so i am sure its not the problem with the modem and since its happening only the mac what we can try here is

In the desktop at the top u have apple menu,next to that u have file edit view go....
under go click on go to folder and type in 
/Library/Preferences
Under that u have a folder called system configuration drag that and put it into to the desktop(Basically we are removing the old network settings and once u restart a new copy of it will be created by the OS,Its like doing a netsh in windows)
Restart ur computer once and check about the connectivity

Good Luck


----------



## Suzie267 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I followed the instructions.......still dropping the internet. The internet provider showed up today......I'm still dropping from the internet. This might be just a fact of life for me, but I hope not.


----------

